
Show HN: First embeddable script language/VM in C i made - rlw
https://github.com/riicchhaarrd/cidscropt
======
gernest
I went though examples and I am impressed, it seems to be good.

I have some questions though, since I'm also interested to build a toy virtual
machine for the sake of knowledge.

Which resources did you use?

How long did it take for you to build this? As I can't grok much based on the
commit history.

~~~
rlw
The base I started on some weeks/months ago, and took me around 1-2 weeks to
build most of it and after that I lost some interest/motivation so I stopped
for a few weeks.

As for resources first I made a interpreter which is also on my github just
out of head without googling anything to see how far I could come with the
knowledge I had, then after that for some feature I wanted to add a
interpreter wasn't the best fit and a VM would be better, so I decided to
rewrite it and change the interpreter to a compiler of sorts and write a VM
which I searched for articles on VM/Compilers and stuff.

